# 3 post gate?



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I know what you mean. The 3 posts form a V, just wide enough for you to walk thro but not a large animal. Usually boards are used to brace the posts and prevent animals from entering. They are handy. There's another style the two post stepover. Sink two half posts on either side of the wire. Step up on one post, leg over and onto the inside post. These are set about a foot away from the fence post as it's used to steady the person.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Found a pic. Had an Aha moment and remembered they are called Stiles. There are many styles of stiles. Google fence styles. Let me know if the pic doesn't show up when double clicking.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have one, built it ages ago in the pasture. I was told it was called an "Indian walk-through", but stile sounds like the proper name, it's exactly like the first picture in the series of 3 that saddlebag posted. Comes in very handy, don't have to bother with the gate.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the ground ever dries, I may have about a dozen posts replaced and have a walk thro made. I'd put in two posts and installed two panels. Wrong place. In winter I can't access it because of the huge snowbank that blocks my getting to it.


----------



## misspaperwait (Apr 29, 2014)

Ahh! Thanks so much you guys! Our gate is old, rusty and heavier that the horses that it's holding back haha not much fun to get into pasture


----------

